# Hyperthyroid and low blood pressure



## jolie.etoile (Mar 15, 2014)

Hello,

I'm newly diagnosed with hyperthyroidism. We're still in the process do trying to determine why and I'm taking 10mg daily methimazole. But, I was wondering if anyone has any experience with having low blood pressure with hyperthyroidism.

My blood pressure is generally 100/60 and has stayed low throughout all this. I was just at the doctor yesterday and it was 101/50. These readings are while I'm symptomatic. It means they don't want me to take beta blockers to slow down my heart, which is bad news since that one of my main symptoms.

I haven't been able to find out any good info about this...


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I had low blood pressure until I had a TT. My blood pressure regularly was 90/60 with a heart rate near 100.

Now that my thyroid has been removed my blood pressure is in "normal" range and if I'm slightly hypo it is higher.

If you take a low dose of beta blocker until you get the heart issues under control you should be OK in my opinion.

Do you have any FT-4 or FT-3 labs with ranges to share?


----------



## jolie.etoile (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks for the reply!

Here's my latest thyroid labs:
3 Mar 2014
TSH: 0.32 mcU/mL (0.4-4.2)
FT4: 1.4 ng/mL (0.6-1.5)
Free T3: 3.9 pg/mL (1.5-3.5)

We're still trying to figure out why my thyroid has gone hyper. My blood work went from normal to not normal in about three weeks. I see the dr again in early April. In the mean time, tests, tests, tests!

Mr dr has been going back and forth about the beta blockers. I've been hesitant too, but maybe I should give it a try. My heart rate is all over the place and it sure doesn't take much to send it up high. They gave me vistaril as a substitute, but that wasn't great.


----------



## Airmid (Apr 24, 2013)

Hey there -

Your blood pressure is actually higher then mine. Genetically mine runs around 94/60 and I'm still able to take beta blockers to control my heart rate which is 110 resting with them. With careful monitoring I don't see why you can't have beta blockers. I do have to drink a lot of fluids to increase my blood volume to make sure my blood pressure doesn't sink but I'm still able to to take a lower dose of beta blockers to help control the tachycardia which can be around 130 untreated. There are ways around this, including medication to help raise your blood pressure if need be to help control your heart. I don't see why your doctor is so concerned to be honest. You aren't that low (mine can drop to 85/50 and I feel fine due to being used to low blood pressure - I just drink more including broth for the sodium to keep things up).


----------



## jolie.etoile (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks for the info, Airmid. That's helpful to know. I think the dr got concerned because I get orthostatic hypotension. It's not bad. It doesn't happen all the time, and I've never fainted. But I think that made her uneasy.

After a week and a half on methimazole at 5mg and now a week on 10mg, my heart rate is hovering around 90-100. I guess that's not too bad. But I still get palpitations and an internal tremoring in my chest that are independent of my heart rate. Before I started methimazole, my heart rate would spike up for an hour or two but then settle back to normal. Now it doesn't spike really high, but it stays consistently above normal. I can't decide if that's better or worse. I don't feel better - just different than before meds.

A cup of broth sounds lovely....


----------



## thumper54 (Sep 2, 2013)

I too had low blood pressure and it dropped whenever I stood. I was labeled with POTS (postural orthostatic tachycardia syndrome). Once I started increasing my salt intake (with Real salt, not Morton's) I felt better and the woozy feelings have stayed away no matter how fast I jump up now. They still aren't sure what caused my hyperthyroid, but I'm no longer on the anti thyroid meds or beta blockers. It may be that a little more salt intake will help you too.


----------



## jolie.etoile (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks, thumper! I'll give that a try. My heart rate seems to be responding to the methimazole finally, so that's good news. The beta blockers may end up not being necessary. But, a little extra salt is an easy thing to do, just in case.

I'm glad to hear that your hyperthyroid resolved!


----------

